# Green oil machine



## Joken (Nov 14, 2017)

A friend bought one and now I have my own. The code worked when I bought mine, although it is expired. I have no monetary interest in this GOM, but I sure like it. It's a still and it reclaims more than half of the everclear or whatever you use. I ran 4 half gallon jars of nice trim and got roughly 60 grams of oil on my first batch. Maybe I can help kill someone's cancer. Read some of the testimony on he Green Oil Machine forum on FB and maybe you can help a friend with cancer too. Ken
http://www.lilgreenoilmachine.com/ 

 BTW, don't taste very much! I licked the spatula a few times and ended up anchored to my chair for about 2 hrs until I could make it upstairs to sleep for another 14hrs.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Nov 14, 2017)

Joken said:


> A friend bought one and now I have my own. The code worked when I bought mine, although it is expired. I have no monetary interest in this GOM, but I sure like it. It's a still and it reclaims more than half of the everclear or whatever you use. I ran 4 half gallon jars of nice trim and got roughly 60 grams of oil on my first batch. Maybe I can help kill someone's cancer. Read some of the testimony on he Green Oil Machine forum on FB and maybe you can help a friend with cancer too. Ken
> http://www.lilgreenoilmachine.com/
> 
> BTW, don't taste very much! I licked the spatula a few times and ended up anchored to my chair for about 2 hrs until I could make it upstairs to sleep for another 14hrs.




how much product does it run??? After my last ISO run I'm thinkin' around a 5 gallon reservoir...would love to recover some of the ISO...**** is not cheap, and I run lbs of bud...



mojo


----------



## Joken (Nov 14, 2017)

mojoganjaman said:


> how much product does it run??? After my last ISO run I'm thinkin' around a 5 gallon reservoir...would love to recover some of the ISO...**** is not cheap, and I run lbs of bud...
> 
> 
> 
> mojo



The 750 watt tank only holds around a gallon, but the size isn't important, just keep adding as it condenses the alcohol pretty fast. 5 gallons would be a long day, but a lot of oil!


----------

